# Colorado 400c route question



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

You have Garmin Mapsource installed?
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=209

Create a route or path in Google Earth. Right click on the route or path folder and save as a .kml file.

Go to this site and convert the .kml to a Garmin .GPX route file format:
http://www.gpsies.com/convert.do

Open the new .gpx route in MapSource, verify the data/waypoints & route are correct.

Transfer the route and data to your Garmin Colorado using MapSource transfer options.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah yes thats what I'm talking about! I ended up making the routes the long way on mapsource for our trip this past weekend. It was a slow work but worth it. I'll try out your suggestion this evening and report back. 

Thanks
Barret B.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

It worked!!! thanks


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey how do you like the colorado? I am getting a new gps, and that looks like a cool unit. Not a bad price and has the preloaded maps.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Looking Garmin's site it looks like all the units I'm familiar with are out of production. The Oregon came out about 2 months after I got my Colorado & it seemed to be a better platform but at the time was major $$$. I'd look for anything that has the capability to flip between a decent satellite image and a marine map/chart. I haven't looked lately, but that was a hard feature to find when i bought mine. Now you can add that to some units as a software upgrade, but you have to search for the sat. maps you want it to load.

I will say that the Garmin units seem to be pretty well built and they still provide software updates for my unit that continue to add small features.

Keep an eye on Black Friday ads - I got mine from West Marine at a rock bottom price plus a rebate on top of the sale price.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Hey how do you like the colorado? I am getting a new gps, and that looks like a cool unit. Not a bad price and has the preloaded maps.


so far so good! I got mine at a huge discount on ebay. Now that I know how to use the unit, it's been quite handy in the marsh maze.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds good. I found it for a good price also, so might pull the trigger.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Ran across this deal - $230! on an Oregon 450 (maybe only Black Friday?)...

http://www.gpscity.com/garmin-oregon-450.html

You can get a lot of decent maps to load from this site:
http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/

Also, Satellite imagery can be added thru a $30 garmin Birds Eye View subscription in their Basecamp software


----------

